# te quiero mucho



## pampera

alguien podría decirme como se diría en portugués "te quiero mucho"? está dirigido a un amigo, no a un novio. Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Para um amigo, você pode dizer:
Gosto muito de você.


----------



## pampera

Gracias Vanda!!


----------



## Kaatherin

como puedo escribir en portugués te quiero tanto y/o te quiero mucho
si me pueden ayudar seria fantastico...gracias


----------



## Mangato

eu te amo tanto...

amo-te muito


----------



## Outsider

También "gosto muito de ti/você".


----------



## willy2008

Te amo demais!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá

Mais uma: *Eu te adoro

*Até.:


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Quero tanto voçe.
Te quero muito.

Quero muito voçe.

Caros, onde se lê "voçe" considerem incorreto, ok.

você é a grafia correta.

Mil desculpas.


----------



## caris

en realidad cómo se dice: "te quero" o "quero-te"??
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Naticruz

caris said:


> en realidad cómo se dice: "te quero" o "quero-te"??
> Muchas gracias!


 
Aquí em Portugal dizes quero-te. Penso que te quero é brasileiro
Saludos


----------



## willy2008

caris said:


> en realidad cómo se dice: "te quero" o "quero-te"??
> Muchas gracias!


 
Creo que tambien depende del contexto, se puede decir"Eu te quero de mais" o se puede decir " eu quero te pedir" en Brasil se usan las dos formas .


----------



## caris

ok, obrigada!!!!


----------



## faux

Aside from "*Te Quiero*," what are some other terms of endearment?  Not just other ways of saying "*I like you*," but maybe even "*you mean a lot to me*." or, "*you are my one and only*"

I ask this because my girlfriend is brasilian and she always calls me her "*pequeno*" and similar terms.

I speak spanish fluently and can sometimes get by, but I would love to be able to say something as sweet as she does to me.

In spanish we have "*Cariño*" "*Querida*" "*Linda*" "*Preciosa*" - any similar words in portuguese? Maybe not those exact words, but similar or maybe even other ones that are more native to brasil?

Thanks!


----------



## thisamurai

Buenas,
Pienso que el problema está en que en portugués "te quiero" no es traducido por "te quero", "gosto de ti/você" o "te adoro", ya que acá decimos "te amo" para el sentimiento más grande. Ahora, en español, entre "te amo" y "te quiero", ¿cuál es lo más profundo?

Gracias


----------



## Mangato

thisamurai said:


> Buenas,
> Pienso que el problema está en que en portugués "te quiero" no es traducido por "te quero", "gosto de ti/você" o "te adoro", ya que acá decimos "te amo" para el sentimiento más grande. Ahora, en español, entre "te amo" y "te quiero", ¿cuál es lo más profundo?
> 
> Gracias


 
Sin duda te amo. A un amigo se le quiere, pero no se le ama, salvo en las opciones sexuales menos convencionales.


----------

